# Kids say the funniest things



## jkath (May 9, 2005)

A First grade teacher presented each child the first half of a
well known proverb and asked them to come up with the
remainder of the proverb. Their insight may surprise you.
The last one is classic!

1. Don't change horses........................until they
stop running.

2. Strike while the.....................................bug
is close.

3. It's always darkest before..................Daylight
Saving Time.

4. Never underestimate the power of ....... termites.

5. You can lead a horse to water but ......... how?

6. Don't bite the hand that ..................... looks
dirty.

7. No news is
.............................................impossible.

8. A miss is as good as a............................... Mr.

9. You can't teach an old dog new ..............math.

10. If you lie down with dogs, you'll ....... stink in the
morning.

11. Love all, trust ......................................me.

12. The pen is mightier than the ..................pigs.

13. An idle mind is...............................the best
way to relax.

14. Where there's smoke there's .................pollution.

15. Happy the bride who........................gets all the
presents.

16. A penny saved is ................................. not
much.

17. Two's company, three's .................... the
Musketeers.

18. Don't put off till tomorrow what ...... you put on to go
to bed.

19. Laugh and the whole world laughs with you, cry and
......you have to blow your nose.

20. There are none so blind as ................... Stevie
Wonder.

21. Children should be seen and not .........spanked

22. If at first you don't succeed ................... get
new batteries.

23. You get out of something only what you ....... see in
the picture on the box.

24. When the blind lead the blind ................. get out
of the way.

And the WINNER and last one --

25. Better late
than...................................pregnant.


----------



## licia (May 9, 2005)

We have a grandaughter who comes up with so many things. When we visited earlier this year we were all talking about how many fieldtrips they take in the homeschooling program. After recounting quite a few, my son said "they are becoming real jetsetters". The grandaughter didn't even put her fork down and said " Yes, and we don't even know the way to the airport". She is so quickwitted and keeps us laughing.


----------



## pdswife (May 9, 2005)

I love # 13!


----------



## middie (May 9, 2005)

i like 16 lol


----------



## sarah (May 10, 2005)

5 and 8 are so funny


----------



## Maidrite (May 10, 2005)

Yep that proves it, Kids are smarter than adults !


----------



## norgeskog (May 13, 2005)

very funny jkath.


----------



## licia (May 15, 2005)

Last night we were having hamburgers for dinner. My little grandson was staying over and I was telling him that was Papa's favorite Saturday night food when he was a boy and his grandmother always made it for him.  He asked if she was dead - Papa say yes. He asked if his mom was dead, papa said yes, he asked if his dad was dead - papa said yes. Gs said "papa, are all the people that loved you dead?" He is only 5 years old and I have no idea how he thinks these things up.


----------

